# Need to know how to "tilt" a photo in LR 3



## dougward (May 19, 2012)

Hi There Everybody. I have some portraits that I took photos of at an angle (to cut out flash blowing it out). So I wnat to know how I can take a photo and (for lack of a better term), tilt the photo so it looks like you are looking at it straight on and not at an angle (like it was taken in). I'll see if I can add an example for you to reference to. Thanks so much for your time. and looking forward to hearing from you. Please feel free to ask any questions you might need to for further clarification.

Doug


----------



## Chris_M (May 19, 2012)

In the Develop Module, open the Lens Corrections panel, and the sliders there are what you need to change perspective as you want.


----------



## dougward (May 19, 2012)

Thanks so much, that was perfect, I appreciate your help. Have a great day!!!

Sincerely- Doug


----------

